

RetroShare 0.6 is out - tete
https://retroshareteam.wordpress.com/2015/06/08/version-0-6-is-out/

======
ASmith_
For Brand New Retroshare 0.6.0 users, you might want to optionally add one or
more of these public RS06 Chat Servers to help you build up your contacts and
friends lists thru their extensive Retroshare 0.6.0 Chat Lobby caches which
transfer and updates yours shortly after adding your public key to each/any of
the following 4 Retroshare 0.6.0 chat servers. . Retroshare 0.6.0 Public Chat
Servers Reference [https://retroshare.rocks/](https://retroshare.rocks/) .
Copyleft
[https://retroshare.rocks/copyleft/](https://retroshare.rocks/copyleft/)
Kompimi [https://retroshare.rocks/kopimi/](https://retroshare.rocks/kopimi/)
Chatasaurus [http://107.150.3.74/w2c/gxs/](http://107.150.3.74/w2c/gxs/)
Pirate Party
[https://retrochat.piratenpartei.at/](https://retrochat.piratenpartei.at/)

------
ASmith_
RetroShare 0.6.0's free C++,QT compiled cross-platform Windows,Linux,Arm,Mac
private p2p sharing program that uses friend to friend public/private
encrypted keys is one of the finest,encrypted,fastest and secure decentralized
global networks you'll find. Retroshare 0.6.0 lets you share all manner of
files, msgs, chats, channel content and forums securely and if you wish
anonymously with your friends and friends-friends-friends, using 4096bit
encrypted keys to authenticate peers and TLSv1.2 to encrypt all online
communications. This revolutionary decentralized platform paves the way for
the future regardless if you share massive file collections, music, images,
internal automatically encrypted messaging, or anonymous chats and forum
content.

------
SuzOhSix
I'm really enjoying the additional features of RetroShare 0.6 over the older
0.5. It's generally faster than 0.5 and it has several features that were
sorely needed and I am very much enjoying using. I'm looking forward to
discovering its full functionality.

------
bespoke_engnr
This is an interesting project to watch. I only use it with a few friends, but
it's definitely something that I hope grows. It's sort of a combination of P2P
filesharing, anonymous forums, e-mail, and chat. Useful stuff.

------
dimqua
Anonymous P2P networks are only way to go, and Private F2F (Friend-to-Friend)
networks, like RetroShare, are even better!

~~~
ASmith_
Yes dimqua I agree and Retroshare 0.6.0 raises that bar considerably with
hidden Node, Darknet Modes and Tor Hidden Service options built into the
multi-computer platform directly. Retroshare 0.6.0 across the board GPG key
encryption is built directly into the coding. Its wide use of C++,QT also
makes this application far more appealing than the resource hungry JAVA based
decentralized networks that popup now and then like mushrooms but lack many of
the features Retroshare 0.6.0 users take for granted now.

